# Halogen to Xenon Headlight Change



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello again...

I am looking to change my headlights from halogen to xenon.

I was thinking about buying the xenon headlight unit and using that instead of going down the aftermarket HID kit route.

My questions are - can I install Headlamp Leveller sensors myself and how easy is it to do? Any tutorials anywhere?
And secondly can I use the headlamps without these installed or will it throw up an error/set the beam low?

Thanks!

Edit: After more research headlight levellers are not needed... Soooo will a 225 headlamp just plug in like for like?


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

You'll need to ensure you have headlight washers too.

MOT fail.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

atmorgan said:


> You'll need to ensure you have headlight washers too.
> 
> MOT fail.


No it isn't 
Levellers aren't a legal Requirement either if retro fitted

I enquired on this when I did my conversion, went to a mot testing station and met the owner and went in depth about what I was doing and what the laws were

If retro fitted neither are required

Mines just passed mot

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Right ok.

Strange I'm sure I read somewhere it was...
Cheers


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Roadworthy Mitsubishi Evo fails its MoT on a technicality, because of a poorly-worded rule

Cars are failing the MoT test on an obscure technicality despite being roadworthy, Auto Express has learned. Reader Timothy Walsh was gobsmacked when his pride and joy - a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution VIII - was declared unsafe to drive after its annual check-up.

The tester told Timothy, from Banbridge, Co Down, that it had failed because the car's factory-fitted HID headlamps did not have washers and a self-levelling system - both of which are required on new cars with HID lights under type approval laws that came into effect in 2010.

But Timothy's car was built in 2004, long before the regulations were introduced. "How can a car built in 2004 meet regulations introduced six years later? It's ridiculous!" said Timothy, who now faces the prospect of paying to replace perfectly good headlamps before getting his Mitsubishi retested. The problem is down to the wording of MoT guidelines issued by Northern Ireland's Driver and Vehicle Agency (DVA).

The section on HID lamps is slightly different to the one issued by the Vehicle and Operator Services Agency (VOSA) to garages in England, Scotland and Wales. VOSA's states: "A car with HID lights MAY also have headlight washers and self levelling which must be checked and in working order if fitted." The DVA's states: "A car with HID lights MUST have headlight washers and self levelling..."

We pointed out the discrepancy to the DVA and asked if the wording would be changed so cars couldn't be failed for not meeting regulations introduced many years after they were made. But a spokeswoman said the DVA believed its regulations were right and that the same test standard would be applied by garages in the rest of Britain.

A spokesman for VOSA denied that this was the case. He said: "If a car has the washing and self-levelling system then we'll check it and it will need to be in full working order. If it's not there, we don't check it - we give the owner the benefit of the doubt."

The problem
The wording of new MoT regulations meant Timothy Walsh's Mitsubishi failed its MoT on a technicality, despite being perfectly roadworthy.

DVA's response
A spokeswoman said: "The DVA tester's manual accurately reflects the legal requirements for HID headlamps and no changes are envisaged."

Legal advice
Timothy can appeal against the examiners' decision and have the car re-examined. If the new examiner upholds the appeal, the car will get a test certificate and the DVA may refund part or all of the fee.

Our verdict
It's absurd to expect cars to comply with regulations introduced after they were built. We suspect the DVA guidelines have been incorrectly worded, but the agency doesn't want to admit the mistake.


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Actually - I've just found this:
TLDR; no washers = No mot

I guess this one may be at the liberty of the tester...


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

atmorgan said:


> Actually - I've just found this:
> TLDR; no washers = No mot
> 
> I guess this one may be at the liberty of the tester...


Read it properly.
The UK MOT regs are worded to allow cars without washers & levelling to pass.
The NI MOT regs are not. They didn't think too deeply when they wrote theirs!

The UK MOT Inspection manual is quite clear:


The M.O.T. Inspection Manual said:


> Vehicles equipped with High Intensity Discharge
> (HID) or LED dipped beam headlamps may be fitted
> with headlamp washers and a suspension or
> headlamp self levelling system.
> ...





> *Method of Inspection*
> 
> 2. Where HID or LED dipped beam headlamps are
> fitted, switch on the headlamps and check the
> ...





> *Reason for Rejection*
> 1. A switch missing, insecure or faulty.
> 2. A headlamp levelling or cleaning device
> inoperative or otherwise obviously defective.


There is no RfR for missing washers or levelling.
Levellers can't be tested, but a visibly broken level sensor or linkrod is a failure.


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

We are getting a bit off topic here...

I know the legalities of it all.... I just want to know if it is technically possible.. not whether its legal.

Can anybody help me with my questions above?


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Roadworthy Mitsubishi Evo fails its MoT on a technicality, because of a poorly-worded rule
> 
> Cars are failing the MoT test on an obscure technicality despite being roadworthy, Auto Express has learned. Reader Timothy Walsh was gobsmacked when his pride and joy - a 2004 Mitsubishi Evolution VIII - was declared unsafe to drive after its annual check-up.
> 
> ...


Just a bit of an aside... VOSA don't exist anymore so go by the MOT guidelines


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I was told that if you have them fitted they must work and if not then they should't fail you for not having them.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

The rules are if they are present they must work, if they arent there they cant be tested so cant fail. Same as high level brake lights seats and seat belts etc... If they arent present to be tested, IE washers not installed and bumper smoothed/ levellers not present/ Seat removed/ High level brake lamp assembly removed then the tester cannot test it, therefore he cant fail it.

If your passenger seat belt didnt work, if you just remove it and the seat it isnt there to be tested...

RE retro fitting HID headlamps, i believe it can be done but would require modification of wiring loom. You would need the connector off the loom of a 225 to fit the headlamp, plus the headlamps plus ballast packs... It turns into quite a big job. I have an upgrade kit fitted to my halogen headlamps and it is fantastic. Get a perfect beam pattern, easy to install, no glare etc... so i would suggest you go this route... i bought the kit from HID4U.com and bought the 55w kit. Cost me about £90 but it is great quality and well worth the money. Also bought a second kit for my RX8 which i took back off again when it got written off and i am going to install it on the TT as an upgrade to the main beam


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> The rules are if they are present they must work, if they arent there they cant be tested so cant fail. Same as high level brake lights seats and seat belts etc... If they arent present to be tested, IE washers not installed and bumper smoothed/ levellers not present/ Seat removed/ High level brake lamp assembly removed then the tester cannot test it, therefore he cant fail it.
> 
> If your passenger seat belt didnt work, if you just remove it and the seat it isnt there to be tested...
> 
> RE retro fitting HID headlamps, i believe it can be done but would require modification of wiring loom. You would need the connector off the loom of a 225 to fit the headlamp, plus the headlamps plus ballast packs... It turns into quite a big job. I have an upgrade kit fitted to my halogen headlamps and it is fantastic. Get a perfect beam pattern, easy to install, no glare etc... so i would suggest you go this route... i bought the kit from HID4U.com and bought the 55w kit. Cost me about £90 but it is great quality and well worth the money. Also bought a second kit for my RX8 which i took back off again when it got written off and i am going to install it on the TT as an upgrade to the main beam


Thanks for the info! Do you have a picture of the beam pattern that you could put on here? Or does it produce a defined line?

I am trying to work out if the halogen projectors are different to the xenon projectors?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I can probably take a picture later, but yes i get a nice defined line with the normal flick on the NS


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I can probably take a picture later, but yes i get a nice defined line with the normal flick on the NS


Ahh this sounds perfect! Yeah get a pic on later! Much appreciated as always!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

retro headlight only requirements are they are levelled correctly and have the correct beam angle or will fail and the colour must be either the shitty yellow or white not bluish purple etc.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sandy said:


> retro headlight only requirements are they are levelled correctly and have the correct beam angle or will fail and the colour must be either the shitty yellow or white not bluish purple etc.


I like this


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I remember seeing someone had done this... Cant remember if it was a TT or RX8 (member of both forums)

They took it all apart, took the projector out and fitted twin Bi-Xenon ones. Looked awesome but a lot of work and think it cost a fair bit for the projector lamps etc...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Photo of the beam pattern as requested

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I remember seeing someone had done this... Cant remember if it was a TT or RX8 (member of both forums)
> 
> They took it all apart, took the projector out and fitted twin Bi-Xenon ones. Looked awesome but a lot of work and think it cost a fair bit for the projector lamps etc...


Won't cost more than £80 depending on which type you buy :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Photo of the beam pattern as requested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Looks exactly what I am looking for! Does anyone with the offical 225 headlight beam pattern for comparison?

Thank you!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sandy said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > I remember seeing someone had done this... Cant remember if it was a TT or RX8 (member of both forums)
> ...


You can buy kits for £30 but I wouldn't comment on their quality... The kit I bought is fantastic quality and the customer service is second to none... In my opinion it is worth the extra money...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > firediamonduk said:
> ...


I didn't see any links :roll:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Apparently you can go as low as £16 for a kit... EBay number 171741985485 however I imagine you get what you pay for...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Apparently you can go as low as £16 for a kit... EBay number 171741985485 however I imagine you get what you pay for...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can but as you said, you get what you pay for :wink:

Edit 20 seconds later lol

Just had a look and they are cheap firediamonduk :lol: There's me thinking £50 + :?

second update lol it this is the seller you've used they seem to have feedback: Poor quality and failed. Ballasts also poor quality?.

Sandy


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Oem beam pattern. LHD btw.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I didn't use them. I used the £90 ones from HIDS4U.co.uk I was just pointing out that you can buy them for £15 and that you will get what you pay for... I would not condone you use the cheap ones under any circumstances... I paid the extra money for a recommended product with a warranty and good customer service... 

This is the kit I used... Also have a H7 kit laying around at home... http://www.hids4u.co.uk/h1-55w-pro-max- ... n-kit.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Beunhaas said:


> Oem beam pattern. LHD btw.


Thank you just what I needed! They are pretty much identical! Thanks for the update! Do you know what colour temperature you have?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine are 6000k which match cree sidelights perfectly... I would go with 4500k- 6000k, anything more and it starts getting blue/purple anything less you get yellow. 6000k is cool white... Think stock xenons are 4500k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

6000 K here :wink:


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Had a xenon kit fitted on my 180 hp tt 6000 K and can't see the difference with the 6000 k oem xenon on the 225 :lol:


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a brand new kit which is from hids4u they come with 45000k bulbs. Interested?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

JimmaY said:


> I have a brand new kit which is from hids4u they come with 45000k bulbs. Interested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah man! PM me the deets


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Beunhaas said:


> Had a xenon kit fitted on my 180 hp tt 6000 K and can't see the difference with the 6000 k oem xenon on the 225 :lol:


What power has everyone gone for?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine is the 55w pro max kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

OEM xenon is 35W so that's what i fitted on the 180. In the 225 i only replaced the bulbs from the original 5600 K something to 6000 K


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I didn't use them. I used the £90 ones from HIDS4U.co.uk I was just pointing out that you can buy them for £15 and that you will get what you pay for... I would not condone you use the cheap ones under any circumstances... I paid the extra money for a recommended product with a warranty and good customer service...
> 
> This is the kit I used... Also have a H7 kit laying around at home... http://www.hids4u.co.uk/h1-55w-pro-max- ... n-kit.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did wonder why you sent me a cheap ebay number.
I certainly won't be fitting those in for what they are and more prone to failure and possible fire hazard 

Cheers firediamonduk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sandy said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't use them. I used the £90 ones from HIDS4U.co.uk I was just pointing out that you can buy them for £15 and that you will get what you pay for... I would not condone you use the cheap ones under any circumstances... I paid the extra money for a recommended product with a warranty and good customer service...
> ...


Haha i was just commenting on the fact you could get some truly cheap and awful kits to put the price into perspective. I know some people have used mid range kits like £40-£50 kits and had no problems but i honestly believe the £90 kit above worth the extra money for the quality of the kit...


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have read horrendous stuff about cheap chinese ones....

They are a serious fire hazard as a lot of them are built with terrible components that can't handle the power input.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Indeed, even the good ones get hot so imagine how hot the cheap nasties get... plus if they arent insulated properly inside they can give a serious shock, think on ignition the ballast delivers well over 1000 volts... imagine that going through the bodywork if it arked out...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

So we all agree that certain things aren't worth cheaping out on :mrgreen:


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Absolutely... Shall we make this tip of the day?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

blues1143 said:


> Absolutely... Shall we make this tip of the day?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I can't remember what kit I have, but 55w pro max rings a bell. I'll have a check when I get home and pm you the details.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's a difference between a xenon and Halogen headlight switch with front & rear fog lights? I've changed my Halogens to xenon's and now the front fogs don't work light up, the switch lights up, I've replaced the bulbs and checked the fuses.

Just a quick update, so I've replaced the interior head/fog light switch with a xenon switch (no headlight adjustment wheel) now but that hasn't made a difference either, so I'm a bit lost! The only thing I can think of now is that the PIN outs different between xenon's and halogens on the connectors to the headlights. Can anyone confirm this/had any experience of this?

Another update: Which has now left me very confused! If I fit on halogen headlight and one xenon, headlight both fog lights work!! Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Switch is the same and also the pinout is the same.

I removed my Xenon units and fitted cheap aftermarket DRL units and everything worked as it should.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

davebowk said:


> Switch is the same and also the pinout is the same.
> 
> I removed my Xenon units and fitted cheap aftermarket DRL units and everything worked as it should.


Thanks Dave, my scratching of head continues then!


----------

